# How hard to change brake pads?



## southpol (Sep 21, 2008)

2001 740iL. wondering the difficulty level of changing brake pads? Special tools? anything different than other vehicles?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Nothing much different than other vehicles. There are two pad wear sensors (driver's front, passenger rear) and if they have not triggered yet, they can be re-used. Just don't break the tabs.

LINK: E38 brake write up.


----------

